# Inclines



## snake (Jan 23, 2019)

Incline bench has always been done after flat bench for me for decades. Last 6+ months I have been super setting flat with cables. The other day I tried inclines with the cable cross overs; jury is still out. 

DF has been pushing the inclines over flat to me from some time now. I just figured he's ruined his shoulder and now he's looking for another victim. lol I will say I did feel it the next day in my shoulders and tris more then I normally do, I just hope it's not at the cost of pec development. 

So what's everyone's take on inclines before bench? Power lifters need not reply.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 23, 2019)

always did inclines before flat bench. pecs always got plenty of work from doing incline.. I never looked at flat bench as a pec developer but more of a upper mass addition. For pec development  would consider using dumbell flat bench work instead of barbell  bench.So it was usually  incline, flat dumbbells, then dips. Switched it up occasionally of course


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2019)

Seeker said:


> always did inclines before flat bench. pecs always got plenty of work from doing incline.. I never looked at flat bench as a pec developer but more of a upper mass addition. For pec development  would consider using dumbell flat bench work instead of barbell  bench.So it was usually  incline, flat dumbbells, then dips.



Agree.....


----------



## stanley (Jan 23, 2019)

very interesting this is.
good thread


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 23, 2019)

The **** is an incline? What federation?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> The **** is an incline? What federation?



BB.com/lookstrong


----------



## DF (Jan 23, 2019)

I switched to incline first idk how long ago.  I know this works better for me than a flat as far as development of chest/shoulders & strength.  My rotation is incline, (incline fly or cables or pec deck) then flat DB's.


----------



## Trump (Jan 23, 2019)

If you want to increase your flat bench weight totally ignore it and only do incline for 6 week. I will guarantee that when you go back to flat bench it will be significantly higher


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 23, 2019)

I just added decline to my routine last week but like snake I have always started with flat bench then incline .... I was watching a video here the other day saying doing slight incline or slight decline seemed to do the trick for Dorian Yates pec dev which was awesome!


----------



## Elivo (Jan 23, 2019)

I also always do flat before incline. I’m not a huge fan of incline bb so it was normally flat bench, incline db or machine


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 23, 2019)

I've had a weak chest development wise.  Always have prioritized inclines and its paid off for me.  Never was into barbell benching, flat or incline.  Dumbells and hammer strength machine.  And a shitload of heavy incline flys.  Agree with Seeker.


----------



## snake (Jan 23, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> The **** is an incline? What federation?



And who do you think I was thinking of when I said, Power lifters need not reply? Lol


----------



## snake (Jan 23, 2019)

Trump said:


> If you want to increase your flat bench weight totally ignore it...



Same goes for trying to get laid.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2019)

I love incline and hate flat. I'm able to position much better with an incline. I used to do almost exclusively incline pressing. I see plenty of guys with no upper pec development. Its a crime.


----------



## snake (Jan 23, 2019)

Any chance I will get some size out of this?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 23, 2019)

the standard issue single positiin incline is too erect & bothers my sholder.

on a multi position incline i will just go up one notch


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 24, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> the standard issue single positiin incline is too erect & bothers my sholder.
> 
> on a multi position incline i will just go up one notch



This. And it's been proven using medical instruments that I dont understand that a 30 degree incline is the best for pec engagement. When doing barbell on a standard incline, I put a plate under the base below the seat to decrease the angle some. 45 degrees is much too steep.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 24, 2019)

Love some incline dB presses but only one notch above flat works best for me. With a barbell I keep it fairly light and bring the bar 2 inches shy of all the way down on my upper chest, kinda like a guillotine press. I feel this barbell path hits the upper chest best as opposed to all the way down a bit lower on the chest. Much different approach than compared to flat bench.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 24, 2019)

snake said:


> Any chance I will get some size out of this?



Yes.  Seriously my chest is from at least 70% incline 30% other work.  At least.  My upper chest used to be pathetic.  You've seen the pics.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 24, 2019)

Trump said:


> If you want to increase your flat bench weight totally ignore it and only do incline for 6 week. I will guarantee that when you go back to flat bench it will be significantly higher


This would only make sense if someone was ignoring the necessary accessory movements for proper strength/muscle balance. Otherwise powerlifters would just train incline only.


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2019)

How many power lifters have tried it? 



ToolSteel said:


> This would only make sense if someone was ignoring the necessary accessory movements for proper strength/muscle balance. Otherwise powerlifters would just train incline only.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 24, 2019)

Trump said:


> How many power lifters have tried it?


You can’t be serious


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2019)

I doubt many have totally ignored flat bench press for any period of time and only used incline. So yes I am being serious



ToolSteel said:


> You can’t be serious


----------



## stonetag (Jan 24, 2019)

I might get hammered for saying this, but due to many shoulder problems over the years I've used the Smith for my inclines for some time now. I still use the bb bench for flat, and still believe in some good 'ol declines. Full pec development is the goal here...right?


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 24, 2019)

stonetag said:


> I might get hammered for saying this, but due to many shoulder problems over the years I've used the Smith for my inclines for some time now. I still use the bb bench for flat, and still believe in some good 'ol declines. Full pec development is the goal here...right?



No hammering allowed. You do what works and if shoulder issues have you using the smith machine then go for it.
Im in the same boat with different exercises.


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2019)

stonetag said:


> I might get hammered for saying this, but due to many shoulder problems over the years I've used the Smith for my inclines for some time now. I still use the bb bench for flat, and still believe in some good 'ol declines. Full pec development is the goal here...right?



Na stone, you're just adjusting to your limitations and being smart about it. I'm lucky to have been at this for a long time and short of an ache here and there, I have no shoulder problems. I also have been careful over the years to not overwork my shoulders. There is almost no exercise that doesn't engage the shoulders so it's easy for someone to unknowingly over work those muscles in a very unstable joint.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 24, 2019)

Trump said:


> I doubt many have totally ignored flat bench press for any period of time and only used incline. So yes I am being serious


Let’s take a step back and be realistic here. This sport has been around for over a century. Top level competitors are constantly looking for an edge. There’s hardly a thing that hasn’t been tried. 
To take all of that and then suggest that a random non-competing lifter from a random forum has found the holy grail of bench press strength is pretty silly. 
Plus, don’t forget that I said people have to be doing the necessary accessory work. Which the top level guys are.


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2019)

So you haven’t tried it or know anyone that has tried it?? Exactly like I said I doubt any power lifter has. I am not from any forum this is the only one and I am not a power lifter never will be but it worked for me so why not someone else.
 The wheel has been around for century’s so you saying we should of just stayed in a horse and cart and not bothered trying a car??



ToolSteel said:


> Let’s take a step back and be realistic here. This sport has been around for over a century. Top level competitors are constantly looking for an edge. There’s hardly a thing that hasn’t been tried.
> To take all of that and then suggest that a random non-competing lifter from a random forum has found the holy grail of bench press strength is pretty silly.
> Plus, don’t forget that I said people have to be doing the necessary accessory work. Which the top level guys are.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 24, 2019)

Trump said:


> So you haven’t tried it or know anyone that has tried it?? Exactly like I said I doubt any power lifter has. I am not from any forum this is the only one and I am not a power lifter never will be but it worked for me so why not someone else.
> The wheel has been around for century’s so you saying we should of just stayed in a horse and cart and not bothered trying a car??


Well cars have wheels, so I’m not sure wtf you’re trying to say lol. 
I don’t HAVE to try something to know if it works or not. 
I dont know how to put it any more simple. If it worked for you, it’s because you were neglecting your accessory movements. Stop interchanging correlation and causation. You didn’t get stronger BECAUSE you stopped benching. You got stronger because you brought the supporting muscles up to speed. Which wouldn’t have been necessary if you were hitting them afterwords or on off days. 

I don’t think its intentional but youre coming off as having one hell of an ego bud. You didn’t find some bench magic. It doesn’t work like that.


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2019)

I never stopped benching I just stopped flat benching and did incline bench instead. I have no ego at all I don’t try and powerlift or lift heavy regular. But your bench has gone up 4lb in 2 years according to your log that’s about a 1% increase yet your the expert to just shoot me down because I am new to all this. You don’t HAVE to try what I say because you already know it doesn’t work but maybe you should try something new.



ToolSteel said:


> Well cars have wheels, so I’m not sure wtf you’re trying to say lol.
> I don’t HAVE to try something to know if it works or not.
> I dont know how to put it any more simple. If it worked for you, it’s because you were neglecting your accessory movements. Stop interchanging correlation and causation. You didn’t get stronger BECAUSE you stopped benching. You got stronger because you brought the supporting muscles up to speed. Which wouldn’t have been necessary if you were hitting them afterwords or on off days.
> 
> I don’t think its intentional but youre coming off as having one hell of an ego bud. You didn’t find some bench magic. It doesn’t work like that.


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2019)

Trump said:


> So you haven’t tried it or know anyone that has tried it?? Exactly like I said I doubt any power lifter has. I am not from any forum this is the only one and I am not a power lifter never will be but it worked for me so why not someone else.
> The wheel has been around for century’s so you saying we should of just stayed in a horse and cart and not bothered trying a car??





ToolSteel said:


> Well cars have wheels, so I’m not sure wtf you’re trying to say lol.
> I don’t HAVE to try something to know if it works or not.
> I dont know how to put it any more simple. If it worked for you, it’s because you were neglecting your accessory movements. Stop interchanging correlation and causation. You didn’t get stronger BECAUSE you stopped benching. You got stronger because you brought the supporting muscles up to speed. Which wouldn’t have been necessary if you were hitting them afterwords or on off days.
> 
> I don’t think its intentional but youre coming off as having one hell of an ego bud. You didn’t find some bench magic. It doesn’t work like that.



Let me put this to rest you guys.

Trump, this is coming from someone not only started the thread, been around for a few years and competed in both PL & BB. I'm not boasting but in my experience, Tool is right about the bench from a strength standpoint. Guys here have heard me say more then once, just doing squats gave me a decent squat, not leg presses or leg extensions or leg curls or hack squats or..... hopping on one foot for 5 min. You want a good lift, you need to do that lift with all your heart and soul. 

Now as for overall chest development and size we need to really hit things at all angles.


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2019)

Its done from me, it’s to rest



snake said:


> Let me put this to rest you guys.
> 
> Trump, this is coming from someone not only started the thread, been around for a few years and competed in both PL & BB. I'm not boasting but in my experience, Tool is right about the bench from a strength standpoint. Guys here have heard me say more then once, just doing squats gave me a decent squat, not leg presses or leg extensions or leg curls or hack squats or..... hopping on one foot for 5 min. You want a good lift, you need to do that lift with all your heart and soul.
> 
> Now as for overall chest development and size we need to really hit things at all angles.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 24, 2019)

The greatest bench gains I ever made happened once I stripped away EVERYTHING and stuck to flat bench press.

My goal is 200lb DBs for reps on flat bench. 8 weeks ago, I got serious again after my minor pec tear in May/June. Started with 75s for 2 reps. Now, 8 weeks later, I'm at 130s for 10 (moving to 135s next week).

*If you want to be the best at something, do that "thing" exclusively for years.* Years ago, I dumped inclines, declines, machines, and anything else used to increase bench press numbers.* I traded all that in for more sets, reps, and weight.* My bench closed in at 380 before I quit the gym.

So inclines before flat? Nope! Flat bench only, 1-2x a week. Also, the ONE lift besides flat benching that increases my bench is *Lying DB Exfensions*, with the rep range of 2-5 reps.

I'm at 130s for 10 due to only flat benching+strength focused lying DB Extensions.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 24, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> The greatest bench gains I ever made happened once I stripped away EVERYTHING and stuck to flat bench press.
> 
> My goal is 200lb DBs for reps on flat bench. 8 weeks ago, I got serious again after my minor pec tear in May/June. Started with 75s for 2 reps. Now, 8 weeks later, I'm at 130s for 10 (moving to 135s next week).
> 
> ...



ughh the topic  of this thread is pec development. Not taking anything away from Tool and Trumps dialogue, but you're going off topic.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 26, 2019)

I notice more size gains in my chest when focusing on incline movements, also notice it in the front delts too. I personally cannot do incline fly’s cables or dB as it tears my shoulders up. But when I hit a plateau in either strength or size I will do incline work first in my workout and focus max effort on that, it tends to help me out. I’ve notice a more fuller chest when doing more incline work.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2019)

snake said:


> Any chance I will get some size out of this?



You might push the pec against the clavicle a bit, filling out some. Front delts round out a bit more too I bet.


----------

